# Scandia 900 (Franklin Cast Products, Inc.)



## gumbymager (Jan 24, 2013)

I know from researching online that the Scandias are very unpopular. I know the company went out of business, the reasons, etc. But, these are the ones I have. We bought this house 8 years ago, and there is a Scandia 900 in the living room upstairs, and a Scandia 315 in the family room downstairs. We didn't use them for years, and just last year, I decided to try and use them. I have a booklet for the Scandia stoves, but it is for 11 models, one of which is my Scandia 315, which I haven't had any problems with, but I have nothing for the Scandia 900. It is different enough that I am not sure how to use the 900 properly. Does anyone have ANY idea if there is any paperwork for the 900, or some advice on how to use it? I get wood going, but it doesn't last long. The front of the 900 has glass inserts. Some were broken so I removed them, so now it's just a screen with no glass behind it. I figured since the one downstairs works with the front doors open and just a screen, this one should work the same, but it doesn't seem to. I can't find replacement glass for it anywhere.

any help/advice would be greatly appreciated (other than to get rid of it, which really isn't an option right now, and I would like to use it).

thanks,

Cathy


----------



## gumbymager (Jan 24, 2013)

perhaps it would help if I included a picture....


----------



## webbie (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a copy of the Efel Kamina, a stove made in Belgium.

Scandia probably sold very few of these - so finding paperwork may be tough.


----------



## gumbymager (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you, actually, using the Efel Kamina info, I was able to find some diagrams and such online.


----------



## Bone1099 (Jan 29, 2013)

if you arent too hung up on glass you could have a local fab shop cut some steel to fit the opening.  just pur the steel in place of the glass and paint it.


----------



## HaTaX (Jan 30, 2013)

If you'd like to get glass for it, there are a few places online that custom cut the high temp clear ceramic to fit, you just need dimensions.  One place I saw said length x width x $0.75 for the cost, so it shouldn't be too horrid to get some for it.  Honestly without any glass it's not going to do much for heat, stoves need to be airtight to extract the most heat from the wood and to get a reasonable burn time from it.  Try googling "wood stove glass ceramic" and you should find some links to sites that will custom cut it for you.  If you're going to run it for more then a season, it will be well worth it to seal it up.


----------



## Headymusk (Apr 27, 2014)

gumbymager said:


> thank you, actually, using the Efel Kamina info, I was able to find some diagrams and such online.


Hi! I have a Scandia I am using now. My brother bought it back in '79 and I have it now. I got tired of replacing the glass slats, @ $12 each, and went with a solid piece of ceramic from Woodland Direct and the measurement I used was 24"x7-3/4". I also installed a manual damper on my chimney. The glass was easy to install. I also replaced all gaskets possible short of taking it apart at the bolts and screws. The rope gasket size was 5/8". I used my stove all winter and never touched my propane furnace. I am looking for a new blower for it as mine froze up a few days back. It is proving to be some kind of undertaking! Good Luck


----------

